# Commuting accessories. Help me spend some cash ;)



## Nostalgia (Sep 8, 2005)

Our new bikes should be ready by the weekend.  I've got to think about the kind of stuff I'll need to fit it out for commuting / erranding.

I've already got clothes, shoes, helmets, tools and a chain lock. The list of things I think I'll need looks like this so far:

Rack
Spare tubes
Way to inflate said spare tubes - suggestions?
Cycle computer
Serious lock
Tires - the tires that come with it are "Specialized Pro 700x25c." Should I upgrade to something different for my commute? It's all road AFAIK, about 20miles one way, and wicked hilly. Yea, you heard me; I said wicked hilly. 
Mirrors - recommended?

Thanks! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve. Toys! Toys! Toys!

-Joe


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't know what climate you are in but I would add fenders to your list. Blinkie lights are a must, IMO. 

No need to replace tires immediately. Ride what you have and replace as required. By then you will have a better idea of what you want/need as a replacement.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Take-A-Look mirror- highly recommended. After the vertigo goes away, you won't want to ride without it.

Those tires you have a tough- my wife has thousands of miles on her set- and 25s are nice if you carry a heavy load.

I recommend the Topeak Road Morph pump- it has a gauge and hose and transforms into a mini floor pump.

I really like the TransIt Pro panniers- a great mix of price and quality- and panniers are easier to use than a back pack (better for your back)- and easier to get into than a trunk bag- IMHO.

I recommend a real U-Lock- I picked up a NYC3000 or something like that on clearance at Nashbar- thing is bulletproof. A cable lock is only good for locking up your tires.

I have a similar 20 mile commute- although it is only hilly near work- when I already wish I was at work.

I recommend carrying a spare tire- I broke a bead once- aint no fix for that!

Also- carry enough tools to build a bike or disassemble an errant car/SUV- at a minimum a multi-tool... you never know what might happen. A bit of electrical tape is also nice to have. Carry several tubes- at least four.

A real, rechargeable headlight system, strategically placed reflective tape, and tail lights... must haves.


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

Nostalgia said:


> Rack
> Spare tubes
> Way to inflate said spare tubes - suggestions?
> Cycle computer
> ...


Here's my nubie experience:

Get a couple CO2 cartridges and a real small inflator (Innovations Air Chuck SL is good) for when you want to fix a flat fast. Sitting at the side of a busy road, breathing car exhaust, watching it slowly get dark as you pump away with a mini-pump is no fun. Likewise if your commute includes any ugly neighborhoods, you'll appreciate fast fill-ups. These don't replace the pump though, so carry a pump too for pressure adjustments, top-offs, and when you run out of CO2's. 

Spare tubes - YES!

Mirror - I tried both handlebar mount and glasses mount. I like handlebar mount better, but I seem to be the only one. Probably feels more natural to those who ride motorcycles. 

I've read that carrying the load on your body makes it easier to handle the bike. I commute on a cross bike and do things like bunnyhop curbs onto the sidewalk if I feel like I'm about to get sandwiched between the parked cars and an approaching big truck, etc. Not sure if manuvers like this can be done with racks/bags as I've never tried. 

For errands, locking the bike in public, etc, I think the bike should be as naked as possible - no bags, no computer, as these things could be easily and quickly removed.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*here ya go!*



Nostalgia said:


> Our new bikes should be ready by the weekend. I've got to think about the kind of stuff I'll need to fit it out for commuting / erranding.
> 
> I've already got clothes, shoes, helmets, tools and a chain lock. The list of things I think I'll need looks like this so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Here are my suggestions*

For flats: Spare tube, two or three co2's, tire levers, and a small inflater. A patch kit. A little tiny coupler (cant remember what they are called) that you can screw on a Presta valve that allows you to use gas station air hose...

For my load: I use a water proof messenger bag. I don't like panniers they make my bike too darn heavy and I agree that if I want to lock it up somewhere along my route, all my sh!t is hanging out there to take. I limit myself to carrying what I can in the messenger bag which has never really felt limiting and has never bothered my back.

I do use a computer.. makes for something fun to play with and helps me pace myself.

For bike break downs I carry a Multi tool and a cell phone.. That is it. Luckily I have never had anything happen that has made it unable to continue on my bike. Preventative maintenance is the best tool for this with regard to commuting... and if it happens well I will just be late for work.

Lights... blinkies on my messenger bag and on seat bag.. I also have a bar lamp that uses 4 double A's and mounts quickly and easily on the handlebars (cateye- relatively cheap.) Spare batteries (always always always)

Climate... It really does not take to much to comfy in cold weather. A couple warm long sleave jerseys and a decent jacket., some decent wind proof gloves, any kind of decent wicking tights, soccer pants etc and headsweat hats for under the helmet. This has kept me rolling pretty well in temps down to about freezing. Below that may take some more though.

Digital music player w/ FM receiver. Yad yada yada safe not safe... I love listening to NPR on my ride in in the morning.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> Our new bikes should be ready by the weekend. I've got to think about the kind of stuff I'll need to fit it out for commuting / erranding.
> 
> I've already got clothes, shoes, helmets, tools and a chain lock. The list of things I think I'll need looks like this so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

*Listen To Filtersweep!!!*



filtersweep said:


> Take-A-Look mirror- highly recommended. After the vertigo goes away, you won't want to ride without it.
> 
> Those tires you have a tough- my wife has thousands of miles on her set- and 25s are nice if you carry a heavy load.
> 
> ...



I don't have the spare tire and I keep my bike in my office so no lock either, but everything else he said is what I've learned over the past 18 months of commuting. I've only had the Take-a-look mirror for 1 1/2 weeks but now it's indispensible!

Road morph pump is a great pump with the crappiest mount made (GREAT pump though), be a nice sized seat bag and stuff it full of tubes, patch kit, tools (bike tool and a Leatherman is what I carry), lights in the winter are great (I use a Cygolite 25Watt system).

I'm still in search for the perfect fanny-pack, maybe I should try a messenger bag....I carry my lunch and a clean shirt/underwear and leave a pair of pants & shoes at work.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

To basically repeat what everyone else said, here is what I carry in my rack bag:

Two tubes 
mini pump
patch kit
park multi-tool
2 CO2 cartridges and inflator-you get back on the road so much faster
a spare blinky
two tire levers, broke one once
big ziplock bag with wallet, keys, palm pilot, text pager, cell phone, and garage door opener.
batteries for my camera/blinky
brown bag lunch

I use a Niterider HID headlight with a NiMH bottle battery and have the NR tail light that runs off of the same battery. 
I have fenders with reflective tape
I have reflective tape on the seat stays and fork
A jogger belt is around my rack bag
I use Crank Bros candy pedals
28mm armadillo tires at 90#
28-38mm tubes
a cateye computer that I bought in 1993
a bell with a compass
a digital camera
I have the Oakley half jacket glasses with three sets of lenses, I commute wearing clear.
since I don't need to carry anything in a jersey, I wear Underarmour baggy t-shirts that will dry quicker during the day.
I wear a camelback siren 50oz.
I wear Lake SPD sandals, but if I didn't, I would wear MTB shoes so I could walk.
I am in the military so I keep a locker stocked with uniforms. I am working out a deal with the divers to wash my stuff down in their office. 
I keep clif bars in my office and ride to work on an empty stomach. I get up at 0430 and roll out the door at 0445. 
I spend the first ten minutes that I am home each day getting the commuter ready to go for the next day.
Once a week, I deflate my tires and check for glass and other stuff imbedded in the tread.
I clean the drivetrain once a week.
I use prolink gold, it seems to repel better than most.
If you commute in the rain, periodically take your seatpost out and turn your bike upside down to drain any water. 
Bounce your front wheel by picking up the front end and dropping it about six inches. Nothing should rattle or vibrate, do this once a week. Remember, this thing has to get you to work everyday.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*These responses have covered it pretty well.*

Just a few added thoughts:

-If you're going to ride at night, you can't have too much rear-facing light and reflection. I usually have three red blinkies in back -- one on rack or fender, one on the seat bag, and one on the back of the helmet (Planet Bike makes one with a cool "self-leveling" mount). 
http://www.planetbike.com/rearlights.html#
I also use lots of reflective tape, including multiple strips on the inside of the rims. When a car's headlights light them up, the rotating strobe effect screams "bicycle!" like no other lighting scheme can. Here's a great source for high-quality reflective tape.
http://www.identi-tape.com/hi-intensity.htm
This stuff is really bright. They also sell sew-on cloth reflective tape, and I've put strips of it across my windbreaker and rainjacket, and on the back of my panniers and fannypack.

-I consider a mirror essential, but I could never get used to the helmet-mounted ones. There are several that mount on road-bike bars, and I've found this one to be cheap and practical:
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...rand=&sku=3468&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lights - Mounted Low on the Fork Blade?*



JCavilia said:


> If you're going to ride at night...


And you ALWAYS end up riding at night - or you end up saying "It's too dark. I guess I'll have to take the car."

So take the excellent advice of various posters on this thread and set your self up with lots of blinkies and reflectors in back (and on the pedals if possible) and a good set of front lights. I recomend a halogen helmet light and one or more LED lights on the handlebars. 

I've been meaning to try a bright LED light mounted low on the fork blades. This would really bring out the shadows caused by bumps in the road, so the bumps would be obvious. Helmet-mounted lights shine down from above. They tend to wash our the shadows, making the bumps non-obvious, so they often take me by surprise.

Has anyone out there tried a setup like this - a helmet light and another light mounted as low as possible?

Thanks!

Forbes


----------



## Dennis9156 (Feb 25, 2021)

I use two knog+ and a one flasher on the seatpost I used to have two miniflres that were briliant but lost them somewhere in a move as they went bust the knogs were the best replacement.


----------

